# Trade Idea: Three 25-years-old good players for Melo



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Situation: Blazers are 14 million over the luxury tax line and it is unlikely Knicks are going to sign a superstar this summer.

How about deal Allen Crabbe, Meyers Leonard, and Maurice Harkless to Knicks for Melo?

Then Blazers can sign Nurkic for a long term contract.

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/portland_trail_blazers/


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I post this thread 3 weeks ago.

Knicks and Blazers discuss today .....

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/n...one-of-blazers-three-first-round-draft-picks/

Knicks and Nets love first round picks and young players so much.


----------



## HOwIEHoopawitz (May 3, 2019)

What happen to this site? I leave for a few years and come back, can’t log in and have to create a new name and no activity?


----------

